# ShenShou 6x6 Patent Infringment



## emolover (Aug 21, 2011)

Can you believe this! V-cube is claiming that the ShenShou 6x6 is in violation of the patient. When you go the page where the SS 6x6 is on, it is not there anymore. Nothing else is know about this case yet but more will soon be relieved. 

So do you support ShenShou or V-cubes BS on this.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 21, 2011)

emolover said:


> Can you believe this! V-cube is claiming that the ShenShou 6x6 is in violation of the patient. When you go the page where the SS 6x6 is on, it is not there anymore. Nothing else is know about this case yet but more will soon be relieved.
> 
> So do you support ShenShou or V-cubes BS on this.


 
And how do you know VCUBES is behind this? I see no evidence of that on the page.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 21, 2011)

Verdes needs to realise there's only one true mechanism for big cubes, and he has to let other people use it. It's a magical thing called *sharing*. Verdes, do you know what that means?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Verdes needs to realise there's only one true mechanism for big cubes, and he has to let other people use it. It's a magical thing called *sharing*. Verdes, do you know what that means?


 
There's a reason why patents exist all over the world. People's ideas need to be able to be protected. In a perfect world, those people would use their ideas for the greater good, but business is business.



emolover said:


> Can you believe this! V-cube is claiming that the ShenShou 6x6 is in violation of the patient. When you go the page where the SS 6x6 is on, it is not there anymore. Nothing else is know about this case yet but more will soon be relieved.
> 
> So do you support ShenShou or V-cubes BS on this.


 
I'm willing to put a lot of money on it that the SS 6x6 is a giant KO of the v-cube mechanism. If you have pictures, please prove me wrong, but looking at every cube that SS produces, they are just a chinese KO company making what other people come up with. I don't see why their 6x6 would be any different.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 21, 2011)

The only reason I want one is because looking at the video, the cube looked pretty good unmodded, and that was just the prototype. Plus $20 is easier to spend than $35.

I got a V Cube 6 for Christmas last year, and I haven't even gotten to do ONE solve on it. I decided to immediately mod it, but I messed up the core and now it's broken. I can't find people who are selling cores, and for some stupid reason, the V Cube company won't even let me buy one from them.

EDIT: I'm also kind of wondering exactly what happened to the whole "DaYan+Mf8 6x6" thing. Is that even going to be produced anytime soon?


----------



## danthecuber (Aug 21, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Verdes needs to realise there's only one true mechanism for big cubes


 
One of the most popular 4x4s, the Dayan+MF8, uses a ball core mechanism, which is not based around Verdes' patent.


----------



## emolover (Aug 21, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> One of the most popular 4x4s, the Dayan+MF8, uses a ball core mechanism, which is not based around Verdes' patent.


 
That just seems kind of impractical to use on a big cube. I bet it would be unstable and would pop often.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2011)

emolover said:


> That just seems kind of impractical to use on a big cube. I bet it would be unstable and would pop often.


 
This quote shows why you really shouldn't be talking about hardware. You seem to not know enough.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well the Shengshou 4x4 V3 isnt a KO and neither is their 5x5 so i doubt their 6x6 is either. So i hope the 6x6 will come out soon!


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Well the Shengshou 4x4 V3 isnt a KO and neither is their 5x5 so i doubt their 6x6 is either. So i hope the 6x6 will come out soon!


 
their 4 and 5 are both clearly KOs


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> their 4 and 5 are both clearly KOs


 
How are they clearly KOs the 5x5 has a totally different mech from the V5 and idk what their 4x4 looks like but i doubt its like the SSv3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2011)

still close enough.


----------

